# Dollar Tree has Halloween Stuff out!!!!!!!



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

No way! Awesome. I'll go check mine tomorrow. Woo hoo.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*AHHHHHHHH! OMG What possesed me NOT to go to dollar tree today!?!? I really hope mine has some. I'll check tomorrow after yard saIling!*


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Ours has there stuff out, I haven't seen it, but a friend brought me some bloody fingers from there this evening.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! My parents refused to take me to DT a few days ago, claiming, "We JUST went there a week ago!" 

So?? Every day is a new day for Halloween decorations to be out! Haha! 
Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

sweet i just went there wed and nothing!!! i will have to go back that same day i got some stuff from gordmans the had an isel more to come though! i asked!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep... I saw them here in Southern California too! I was shocked to see it so early!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

No pictures?!

Joking, sounds awesome. Hope I see some there tomorrow.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

oh! Oh! Oh! Oh! Hurry up first pay check!! I gotta go to the dollar tree!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Surprised me too. I was there last night looking for the pink flamingos and saw the Halloween shelf sitters. Stopped me in my tracks lol. They also had some fall foliage out but that was it.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys are welcome! Next month Dollar General will be getting their Halloween stuff in!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG omg! I am anxious now. Must come up with an excuse to go down there and look at stuff. Need detergent...need detergent! Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I absolutely love those moments! I was in Michaels last year in the summer and KAPOW! There was their Halloween items out. I almost yelled outloud I was so excited. Those moments when you are unexpectedly confronted with the Halloween decor is one of my favorite parts of the year. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a few pictures i took at my Dollar Tree, so exiting.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

greaseballs80 said:


> Here's a few pictures i took at my Dollar Tree, so exiting.


That's just beautiful!


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

wow! I was just there a few days ago, and all they had was some fall ribbon! and...I drove right by there today and didn't stop! wahhh!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep all mine had were the bloody sheets and the severed limbs.

No bloody gel decors though or severed fingers. 

And they also had a very small section of the fall stuff and those mantle hanger things.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Our Canadian Dollarama had nothing yesterday. All I left with was a dozen water guns for a little fun after my daughters soccer game. It might have been a little more fun if I could have taken severed limbs instead.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

doto said:


> Our Canadian Dollarama had nothing yesterday. All I left with was a dozen water guns for a little fun after my daughters soccer game. It might have been a little more fun if I could have taken severed limbs instead.


At mine, on the tops of the isles, you can see boxes that say "Halloween" on them! It won't be long now


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Did they have those miniature skeletons out yet? I love taking them apart and popping them all out of joint to make bizarre abominations to scatter throughout the yard.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope not yet. I hope my Dollar Tree gets the bloody cloth in. It'll work in my bloody bathroom for this year.


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool!

There is a sticky thread devoted solely to Halloween merchandise sightings in stores that would be well served by having this posted in it!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure where to put this in, anyways i picked up my Dollar Tree Online order today and the figurines are awesome. There are 6 different kinds.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a pic of the little odds and ends I saw yesterday.




View attachment 17018


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to see Dollar Tree is starting to bring out Halloween stuff,when they bring out the cement tombstones and the busts,I'm there!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kymmm,thanks so much for posting that picture!Thos shelf sitters are adorable!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> This is a pic of the little odds and ends I saw yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those small figurines on the top shelf seem to have a vintage look to them


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> those small figurines on the top shelf seem to have a vintage look to them



Indeed they do! Ghost, witch, vampire, and, I think, skeleton.

Very vintage Halloween.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm jealous. I checked out the Dollar Tree nearest to my apartment... and all they had was generic Fall stuff. Nothing specifically Halloween-y.


----------



## damianthe13th (Mar 16, 2010)

if anyone has a Party city nearby they are doing a bit more than dollar tree and micheals this early in the season. I spoke with the manager and he told me that a partial aisle will be complete in two weeks! it's beginning to look alot like Halloween. Gonna have a "Scary movie night" tonight to welcome Halloween into my house!


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> I'm jealous. I checked out the Dollar Tree nearest to my apartment... and all they had was generic Fall stuff. Nothing specifically Halloween-y.


I went today and mine in San Diego was the same too! Very disappointed.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I just went to mine today and they didn't have ANYTHING. Very sad. Oh well, I've got time.lol.


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

The dollar store here in Vancouver doesn't get Halloween stuff until at least early-mid September


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

damianthe13th said:


> It's beginning to look alot like Halloween. Gonna have a "Scary movie night" tonight to welcome Halloween into my house!


That sounds like a great idea! Though truth be told, it's scary movie night at my house all the time. Hah hah.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I went to my local Dollar Store and asked the manager to order a case of ravens for me. He said he would check into seeing if he could get them. He said he might even order a case for the store. Now, I just wait and see if he gets them.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just love those tombstones/figurines. I really hope my Dollar Tree gets them in.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just got my hand, foot and heart from DT


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

i got some creepy cloth from mine yesterday! its early but i cant complain!! im too excited! only 112 days to go!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I need to get to mine.Those severed parts disappear quick.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I got so excited after reading this post yesterday I ran down to my local DT, hoping I wouldn't make a total fool of myself surrounded by Halloween decor, and: Nothing. Some generic fall motifs, but no hands, feet, blood. Now I'm sad.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

magnusius said:


> I got so excited after reading this post yesterday I ran down to my local DT, hoping I wouldn't make a total fool of myself surrounded by Halloween decor, and: Nothing. Some generic fall motifs, but no hands, feet, blood. Now I'm sad.


That's basically how my DT was. They had some Christmas stuff out but no Halloween at all! Stink. I want creepy cloth and body parts in meat containers too.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I better tell my girls that our DT might have Halloween stuff out. They will be thrilled. LOL!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Obsessedjack, not sure where you live but mine is the same - NOTHING!! Not even a hint of FALL decor ... so bummed. You guys are so lucky .......*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Checked my local DT today and they have little snow globes and sitting figures. If anyone does a Nightmare Before Christmas theme the little sitting figures would be nice stocking holders.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

please have hands please have hands, i need more hands!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in my DT today and they had an end cap and a bit around the corner set up with some early Halloween items: severed hands, feet, and fingers; bloody cloth; and the meat trays of organs: heart, liver, brain, etc. It's a start and fun to see. These went pretty quickly last year. I think I have enough for my haunt plus a few extra but will have to check out my inventory while the getting is still good. I should probably mention that the end cap faced one of the side store walls so if you didn't walk the aisles completely you could have missed them completely. This was the same early set up as previous years.

BTW if you are having a carnival/circus haunt or party and are thinking of carnival games, the packaged organs make a nice light-weight item for a carnival toss game. I bought mine originally for use with my mad scientist lab or or zombie hospital scene, but clearly they have lots of possibilities.


I did pick up two pairs of what they call "Plastic Claw" from the toy section. I'll post more about it under the prop section later today when i get a chance to take a picture of it. This has some interesting possibilities.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh how exciting!! I think I'll pop into my DT today!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Went to the dollar tree today and bought myself a severed foot, hand and fingers, and a liver, heart and brain lol haha birthday gifts for myself!=)


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

stopped by my dollar tree yesterday. bummed. only corny fall stuff!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sahweeet!
I was just in there Friday and nothing! Dang, now I can't get back there until Thursday!
I can't wait!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nothing in mine yesterday either. I did pick up a bunch of stuff for my potion jars tho


----------



## velvetmay (Sep 22, 2009)

I went to DT expecting to find only hands and feet but saw some gargoyle snow globes and a skeleton globe. Picked two up thinking they were a dollar. Went to checkout and they were 25 cents. Bought most of them. Last year's Halloween stuff might be on sale. Anyone else have a similar experience.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to my local Dollar Tree today. They had a small section of Fall decor out and end section by the children's toys with severed hands, feet, and fingers along with white bloody cloth and gel-blood splatters and of course the butcher's organs in a tray... heart, brain, and liver.

Pardon the 2 in-store pictures.... I took them with my cell phone camera. I ended up getting two bags of severed figures. I already had purchased limbs and organs last year.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Checking mine tomorrow! The severed fingers have a nice variety .. Not all the same fingers, lol!!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I went a little nuts . . . got 2 bags of fingers, 7 feet, 6 hands, one of the creepy cute shelf sitters (going to try modifying it to work as part of a trophy), a "Toxic" sign for the bathroom, a cool black platter with skulls on the edges, and a bunch of skeleton garlands so I can use the skeletons for my invitations somehow. I'm going to make a body parts garland for my front bow window using 5 of the feet, 4 of the hands and then fingers between each of those parts. =)


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nothing at the local dt here yet


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

All my DT had was fall stuff and some Halloween snowglobes  maybe next week


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'M SUCH A NERD!! I got on dollar trees website and was looking at the Halloween stuff and I got so excited I had to close the tab cause I'm at work and can't leave to go look!! lol


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I do wish they would change the stuff from year to year. Pretty much looks like the same as last Halloween


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got back from DT. Nothing in yet.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

My DT had autumn, hands, feet, snowglobes, and a few mini busts out! Oh, and the faux glass and bloody shards.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing in mine yet... I really hope they'll sell those glitter candelabras in the stores..I want some!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

*Dollar Tree Halloween items!!!*

Today I went to a Dollar Tree store and I took some pics of what I found


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh yes!!!! Going to check out mine 2mar!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool! I love the Dollar Store lol. np =)


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I sure wish they sold left *and* right hands!

Eric


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't check to see if they did have right and left hands...but next time I go to another Dollar Store I'll check if they have both


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the figures with the dangling legs! Nice finds and thanks for sharing!


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks awesome! I wish we had a Dollar Tree here!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

It was awesome  that sucks they don't have a dollar tree where u live =( I hope they build one =)


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks and np =) yeah it was a good selection/find


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

was in my local DT NOTHING... Manager aid he has about 4 boxes in back but nothing is out.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I went in my Dollar Tree yesterday - Love that feeling when your heart skips a beat at the first Halloween store showing!!!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

I swear, you people are all as bad as I am! I was at one of our Dollar Trees just the other night to score some candy prior to seeing Super 8, and I was so excited as I walked up to the store thinking that there might be something there...but alas, me hopes were dashed. Me thinks my poor bride rolls her eyes secretly at me at times like that.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfbeard said:


> I sure wish they sold left *and* right hands!
> 
> Eric


Totally on board with ya. Everything is always a right hand. Cmon, wheres the equality????


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I better go tell my girls that Halloween might be at our Dollar Tree.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

natascha said:


> i went in my dollar tree yesterday - love that feeling when your heart skips a beat at the first halloween store showing!!!


best feeling!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not even bothering going to check on Halloween at our Dollar Tree or Big Lots because I know they're just putting in back to school stuff now.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

magnusius said:


> Totally on board with ya. Everything is always a right hand. Cmon, wheres the equality????


Yep, that's discrimination right there! Haha, just kidding. 
Still nothing in my store yet. Last year, I swear they had stuff out around the 
Fourth of July.

I desperately hope they sell those glitter candelabras that are on the website. Those will work great as chandeliers for my haunt!!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

I went this morning. They had boxes in the back, nothing on the shelves. The great news is that I scored 4 mannequin torsos from the manager from his personal stash. Went in looking for halloween...not how i expected to get halloween...but HALLOWEEN. 

I am after the glitter skull ornaments for my tree...waiting....not so patiently.....


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

RCIAG ~ This is off topic, but I noticed your sig has RCPM in it - that is my husband's absolute #1 favorite band. Most people haven't heard of them! =)

I'm SO glad Dollar Tree had something Halloween - I spent like $25 on feet, hands, fingers and skeleton garland!! =)


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

zombiefrac said:


> I am after the glitter skull ornaments for my tree...waiting....not so patiently.....


the glitter skull ornaments, YES! i saw those and regretfully did not purchase any that day for some reason. they had plenty left so i figured i could always come back. when i decided i wanted them a day later they were already sold out. i was so bummed. NOT THIS YEAR!!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

*Went to a different Dollar Tree store today! Look what I found*

I went to a different Dollar Tree store today and omg they had Left AND Right severed Hands AND Feet! =)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When I looked at the hands and feet at my DT they were both the same. Those lenticular framed pictures look familiar. Either I remember them from DT last year or maybe the 99 Cent Only Store had them ( but I never got to buy any cause they never were in stock). Gotta remember to check them out early too.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It starts!!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! That DT certainly has more Halloween things than mine. I want some portraits... they look excellent for only a buck each! 

Get the freaky fabric while you can.... They run out fast and cost like $5 each at *other* retailers and it's practically the same quality!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

omg now I have to go look at Dollar tree tomorrow thnx


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

haha awesome! Its always fun going to the Dollar Tree  np!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Looove the door knockers  Last year some people said their stores got the left and right feet and hands but mine ever only get one side.  I need left and right hands and feet, arg.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

I love the door knockers too. Maybe next time I go I'll get them =) Really? that sucks. I wonder why some of the stores don't carry left AND right for the feet and hands


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

And so it begins!

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Yayyy! lol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I was thinking that the door knockers could also be used on tombstones if you take the knocker thing off.  Good stuff!!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

omg i want those knockers!!!!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Let the fun begin woohoo!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> omg i want those knockers!!!!


lol... bite tongue, bite tongue..


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, so looks like I'll be checking out the local Dollar Tree over the weekend. Will definitely have to pick up some of the door knockers, and the gargoyles too.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

AAAAHHHHH!! I want the door knockers...haha, knockers. I want the portraits, the mice cutouts, the cloth, and especially the tabletop candelabras!! Too bad my DT still has NOTHING!!  

I can't wait to see this stuff in my store! They have a lot of cool stuff this year already!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

oh geez never thought of how that sounded, btw, i am a girl. lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a girl too but most of us wouldn't mind having some knockers! lol


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> I'm a girl too but most of us wouldn't mind having some knockers! lol


this is true


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

pumpkinspirit said:


> I went to a different Dollar Tree store today and omg they had Left AND Right severed Hands AND Feet! =)


Am I missing a pic? I only see the same side hands and feet....some are just turned backwards on the rack.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I bought a bunch of the severed "finger" foods! About ten 5-packs to be exact!  Lol!*


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

creepingdth said:


> omg i want those knockers!!!!


*Wow! 

You sound like me speaking at times... I always put my foot in my mouth these days... LOL! 


BTW: No knockers at my local Hollar for a Dollar store! *


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I want those knockers! (heehee) Dont know what Ill use them for yet, but I need them. lol Also need some of that creepy cloth for a grim reaper Im putting together. Time to head to one of the alternate DT's!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Went to my Dollar Tree yesterday and....nuthin! I was so sad.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

xtina666 said:


> That looks awesome! I wish we had a Dollar Tree here!


None here either....sux


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

While I'm waiting *patiently* for the Halloween stuff to come out, I guess all I can do is pick up some glow sticks and moss from my local Dollar Tree!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I went to the DT closest to me and there was nothing!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Went to one of mine last night and sure enough, Creepy Cloth, severed limbs, fingers, hockey masks, and the little shelf sitter things. Also the little 'meat packaged' organs. Picked up a brain and a heart, official first Halloween 2011 purchase complete!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Just got back, picked up some creepy cloth and 4 small busts. I really wanted the door knocker masks but they didn't have them. It was still worth the trip.

Also stopped at Michael's next door and picked up paint and red yarn to make some eyballs.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I called two Dollar stores and they said all they had out was the hands,feet,organs and bloody cloth.One said they don't know when they are going to bring more stuff,and the other person at the other DT said within the next 4 weeks!Ugh!The Dollar Tree's here are late bringing out there Halloween stuff compared to some off the other stores.I remember the last 3 years,they usually don't have out all of the Halloween merchandise until at least early september.I want those knockers too!I've seen them posted here last year that the .99 cent stores had them but not Dollar Tree!I'm glad DT has them this year!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*My Dollar Tree has Halloweeeeeeeeeennnn!!!*



Kymmm said:


> I went to the DT closest to me and there was nothing!


*Well if ya need anything in particular friend, I'd be more than happy to pick it up for ya! Let me know! *


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*YAY! Mine finally has the little shelf sitters and water globes! No body parts yet...*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was able to find some goodies today that were not there the other night when my son got the other stuff.
I got some severed hands and feet but dangit still no fingers.I picked up more creepy cloth and 2 glitter skulls.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

the door knockers are so cool! Do the eyes light up? I cant tell by the pic!! Yippiee...its beginning! My goal is to get my house cleaned out (all rooms, drawers, etc) BEFORE Halloween season so I can really focus on the holiday and enjoy the chaos of setting up without other chaos in my house. Now if I could only get off the computer to get it done, lol!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to our bigger DT today and picked up a door knocker and some black creepy cloth. 

The door knocker is just plastic, it doesnt do anything, but its cool.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My DT finally has the endcap with the severed body parts and fingers! They also have only one small shelf of the figurine "sitters" and waterglobes. 

At least it's a start! I picked up some bloody cloth.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My Dollar Tree has gotten more in since last week. Today I pick to of the skull risen busts, 2 packs of black creepy cloth, and 4 of the lithograph(?) pictures.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's that time of year isn't it!?!?!

I got all of the lenticular pics last year, pulled them out of the plastic frames, bought some frames at Dollar Tree & stuck 'em in the nicer frames. I'll be doing the same thing this year if the prints are duplicates of what I already have.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice set up RCIAG! Looking at the pics of what is in stock, and what the lenticular pics are from last year, it looks like they are different! Very exciting! I also want to buy different frames for them this year...how did you get them out of the plastic ones from last year? Did you just cut them out. I want to do a funeral theme this year in my living room and want a table of changing, spooky pictures. How fun!


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I think my Dollar tree manger is getting sick and tired of me calling and "stopping" by to ss if anything is out


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

gothiccaddy said:


> I think my Dollar tree manger is getting sick and tired of me calling and "stopping" by to ss if anything is out


Maybe but it may also get them to order stuff faster. They'll be glad to finally get something for you to check out.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

My local Dollar tree just has hands and feet, and the severed fingers, and creepy cut heart and brains. At first I thought the hands and feet would be latex but they are plastic. Its still a good price though. I hope mines has those knockers they look great!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL. I'm loving all the knockers comments. 


In all seriousness, they are truly great and have so much potential for just a buck. I saw them last year at the 99Cent Only Stores around here.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I hit up a couple dt's and finally scored! I spent about 20 on hands, feet, and awesome organs


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

After seeing my good friend, pumpkinspirit's post about the DT in his area, I HAD to give my local DT another visit today. I found that most of the severed hand and feet were gone... surprisingly.

I also found another end section directly across the one with the severed limbs and body parts had been stocked with new items. Like pumpkinspirit, they added creepy cloth in black and grey, black paper silhouettes, book shelf book ends and statues (which were quite heavy!), the all-famous door knockers, and of course, the lenticular portraits. I almost jumped with joy when finding the new section.

There were 4 different kinds of portraits.... an old woman, an old man, a young man, and two young girls. Each kind came in either a silver plastic frame or a gold plastic frame that was more rectangular. I picked up one of each in the silver framing. Thanks, pumpkinspirit!!!!

Check out the shots:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a lovely set of.....oh, forget it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thats it! I have got to get to dollar tree!*


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those door knockers would make great hand towel holders in the bathroom, too!


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sooo jealous!! I went to two Dollar Trees in our area, they only have Halloween snow globes and figurines.  Hopefully we will get some of the cool stuff others have picked up!!


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

love that the dollar tree has different items this year! i have got to find those door knockers!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Great Idea!!*



DaveintheGrave said:


> Those door knockers would make great hand towel holders in the bathroom, too!



That's a great idea. I'll have to pick up a couple providing my Dollar Tree gets any in. I'm going back to check mine again on this coming Sat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

joossa said:


> LOL. I'm loving all the knockers comments.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, they are truly great and have so much potential for just a buck. I saw them last year at the 99Cent Only Stores around here.



I found a picture from last year of the 99Cent Only stores' vampire knocker and it looks to be about the same. The skull one that they had however was a bit cooler than the one Dollar Tree has this year because it had a blue eye ball in it.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

@joossa

Wow nice pics and great finds! =) thanks for posting and sharing them =)


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup same here. Actually they did have some Halloween snow globes but that was it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The bigger one in my area is starting to put stuff out. Wont be long now and we'll have the full shabang.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in and picked up two sets of the brain/heart/liver packaged organs. Thought when I have my Halloween party or maybe for use in my carnival, I'd create a "Feed the Zombies" organ toss game and use them in place of bean bags. The cashier was surprised to see Halloween items in my cart. However I could tell from some of the empty hangers on the display that I wasn't the only one buying early. Nothing else new on the shelves however, and some of your stores have a lot more out than mine.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

It seems Spirit has almost the exact same portraits on their "New Decorations for 2011" section. I think I saw these last year on a DT or 99Cent Only topic here on the fourm!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-lenticular-uniform-man/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-lenticular-man-w-glasses/


Edit: Mods, can you possibly merge the 2 Dollar Tree topics that are floating around here for better tracking?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I also want to buy different frames for them this year...how did you get them out of the plastic ones from last year? Did you just cut them out. I want to do a funeral theme this year in my living room and want a table of changing, spooky pictures. How fun!


They just sorta peel out. They're kinda glued to the plastic frames but not very well. If I recalled they're cardboard so you may lose some of the cardboard but they peeled out pretty easily.

I tried cutting the plastic but then saw how they were glued in & just ripped!!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

i was happy with what i got there today, got 4 mini busts, really cool imo. and 3 small pictures that change, like when you see it at first its a normal dude, then when you walk by it it changes to like a demon face, got 3 different ones.So in July not to darn bad lol Thanks to the person that started this thread otherwise I wouldnt of checked this early =-)


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought a fake brain the other day. Something they must have sold out by the time I went last year because I only found a heart, foot, and leg, IIRC.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

just_Tim said:


> i was happy with what i got there today, got 4 mini busts, really cool imo. and 3 small pictures that change, like when you see it at first its a normal dude, then when you walk by it it changes to like a demon face, got 3 different ones.So in July not to darn bad lol Thanks to the person that started this thread otherwise I wouldnt of checked this early =-)


Me, too! I got 2 small busts and 4 of the small pcitures that change. I wouldn't have bothered to look either if it wasn't for this thread.
edit I also bought the severed fingers.

I also checked michaels, they had a couple of aisle ends full.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

ShannoninPa said:


> Me, too! I got 2 small busts and 4 of the small pcitures that change. I wouldn't have bothered to look either if it wasn't for this thread.
> edit I also bought the severed fingers.
> 
> I also checked michaels, they had a couple of aisle ends full.


awsome, yeah those pictures and busts are so great and for the price 1 dollar each cant go wrong loll.I think i might go back 2morrow and get the 2 snow globes. I wish I had a Michaels out here, none close to my town,but I remember in the past where I use to live they always had neat stuff


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> oh! Oh! Oh! Oh! Hurry up first pay check!! I gotta go to the dollar tree!!


now kina... you have to get better FIRST............ THEN we can talk halloweenie hehehehe dang i gotta hit the dt ... lol this is a tease.. and this is what i get for not being on here......


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish mine would hurry up and carry the blood gel window decals. I want to put them up on my window NOOOOOOW


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine had Back-To-School stuff moving out but the sales girl had no idea when Halloween would be rolling in. Boo.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

My DT has the hands, feet and organs with some fall decor but nothing else so far. I hope they get severed fingers and bloody gauze in! Last year they didn't...I can't wait for them to be loaded with nothing but Halloween stuff. They always have cool things.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Picked up 10 packs of flicker tea lights, 4 lenticular pictures, 5 of the busts and a couple of bags of scary cloth. So fun to make my first store purchases of the season.


----------



## Halloween OCD (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll head over there tomorrow. I needed noodles anyway so that's perfect timing.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I went today and bought some lenticular pictures. I was super stoked to make my first purchase of the year.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Halstaff - I work in SD, do you mind if I ask, which DT did you go to?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

mommyto3 said:


> Halstaff - I work in SD, do you mind if I ask, which DT did you go to?


I haven't seen anything except the hands, feet, fingers and body parts in my store in El Cajon yet. I picked these up at a Dollar Tree in Las Vegas. I'll let you know when I see everything put out in San Diego.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Halstaff said:


> I haven't seen anything except the hands, feet, fingers and body parts in my store in El Cajon yet. I picked these up at a Dollar Tree in Las Vegas. I'll let you know when I see everything put out in San Diego.


Ok - thanks!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine doesn't


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

You all make me want to move! Stores out here only have a couple pumpkins and fall ish things so far.... I must tell myself it's only July... soon they will have more goodies... I can't wait to get stuff for Secret Reaper though!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i got hands, yay, now i can make more zombies. also got the lenticular pictures and creepy cloth, no knockers yet though.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

joossa said:


> It seems Spirit has almost the exact same portraits on their "New Decorations for 2011" section. I think I saw these last year on a DT or 99Cent Only topic here on the fourm!
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-lenticular-uniform-man/
> 
> ...



I agree, I thinks that those are the same exact lenticulars the Dollar Tree had last year!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

found some hands and feet at one store..although they were not right and left, they were just turned a different direction on the hook. Anyone find right and left hands?? No creepy cloth, fingers, lenticular photos or door knockers. They did have a ton of spider webbing and organs...


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I got a bunch of feet, hands, fingers, and skeleton garland about a week or so ago, but that was all they really had in at that point. Today I checked again and they had the spooky busts, door knockers, bloody cloth and the silhouettes of ravens, rats, etc. I got about 13 items. I'm pretty sure I will be decorating earlier than usual this year . . . probably in August some time. I'll wait to decorate outside until September, though. =D


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Just got back from DT here in Lafayette, La. They had lots of severed hands, feet and organs in the center display area. Against the far wall was some autum stuff, leaves small punkins and bags of assorted miniature gourds. Against the opposite wall at the other end of the store were some really quality latex creepy critters that would look great around the punch bowl table with some climbing up and some in it. They were about 4" long. My best find was the flickering led tea lights in the candle section at 3 for $1. I picked up a dozen and some mini gourds and placed them around the computer/work area for some early Halloween ambiance. The cats had them on the floor soon afterwards but they get over things fast and I'm pretty sure they'll be safe now. Unless they get really bored. haha.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anyone seen these at DT or bought them before?

http://www.dollartree.com/teachers-...ht/208c404c307p299515/index.pro?method=search


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's some new items I saw at a different DOLLAR TREE today. The silhouette cutouts were new to me. The rest was carried last year also.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> Has anyone seen these at DT or bought them before?
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/teachers-...ht/208c404c307p299515/index.pro?method=search


I have! I purchased about 10 last year. They are very, very versatile and bright! I haven't seen them in stores this year though. However, the DT also sells the button batteries they require.

I used them for multiple uses.... spot lights for gravestones, props, etc.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Never saw the silhouettes before. A couple of those hanging skeletons seem to have some new fabric designs this year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice lights! Next question: How much are the batteries for them?? LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I love the silhouettes.
They look like some of the Martha Stewart ones that A.C. Moore was selling last year.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

cool, where do you have that light mounted at, is it in front on the ground or what?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Nice lights! Next question: How much are the batteries for them?? LOL


We'll as you can see, each light requires 3 button batteries. A set of 3 comes included with the the light. 

I think I saw a packet of 6 button batteries for a buck at the DT. However, I may be mistaken. The batteries are on my list of things to get for the next time I visit.




creepingdth said:


> cool, where do you have that light mounted at, is it in front on the ground or what?


The last picture was taken in my room in front of my closet as a demo, so the light was on the flat floor in front of the gravestone. However, outside I was able to clap them down on the grass in front of each gravestone and position them anyway I wanted with ease and had no problems at all. The ball-and-socket joint they have makes them incredible for positioning! I even had a couple clamped onto the spaces between the shingles on the edge of my roof!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just found this thread and am having fun going through it. those are handy looking lights. i have a bunch of those pumpkin strobes, they are very flimsy and you can't point them, but they sure have been handy. i think i will have to check these lights out.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> Has anyone seen these at DT or bought them before?
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/teachers-...ht/208c404c307p299515/index.pro?method=search


YES!! I use those any place I need extra light in the display! They work well for illuminating one or two tombstones, or even faint light for an entire room!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinspirit, i want a frankie and a vampire door knocker. i love door knockers
rciag, i love the scene you posted with the candles and lenticulars. last year i did a western theme, and used lenticulars for my wanted posters


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish one of you guys would resell these on Ebay to us poor unfortunates in the U.K


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Saw some stuff out in ours, sure hope they get the silhouttes, they are cool


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Went to DT last nite myself.....saw some creepy cloth, body parts & the little hanging/fabric skull heads....just on an end cap. They had brains set up like little packages of meat, but they looks quite small.

They already had glow sticks/neclaces with the toys & I picked up a couple of those small "silver" trays for our party later on....


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe some US folks with access to Dollar Tree stores can care package some of the UK folks some decorations and things...just a thought...

I found some Halloween stuff at the Dollar Tree just last week. They just started putting stuff out, I expect to see more soon...


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Those small hanging "creatures" are kind of funny...who would actually buy those? ...Oh, wait...I would!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I went to Dollar Tree yesterday in hopes of find plastic pink flamingos.

No such luck.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I wish one of you guys would resell these on Ebay to us poor unfortunates in the U.K


Don't pay those inflated E-bay prices!
Just PM me a list of the things you want and I'd be glad to send them to you. 
How fast is the Royal Mail??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CobhamManor said:


> Those small hanging "creatures" are kind of funny...who would actually buy those? ...Oh, wait...I would!!


I would too! I'm a sucker for those things for some reason. I keep thinking I'll use the heads for something.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

joossa - thanks for posting pics! Do the lights come in assorted colors? I thought that was what the DT website stated - or maybe they just meant the body of the fixture.

In any case, I'll have to keep an eye out for them this year!


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

I just returned from DT with these.....went in for a 2 liter of pop. All were $1 and the statues are heavy cast stone.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ Yes! I saw the mini-gargoyles last nite too - they are a nice weight. And the bugs are quite sticky & gross feeling!


----------



## xerxes5555 (Aug 2, 2009)

Im glad to see halloween goodies out already!!! It makes me sick to see xmas stuff out early but halloween makes me grin from ear to ear. I have alot of ideas for those items at DT. God I love saving $$$.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Don't pay those inflated E-bay prices!
> Just PM me a list of the things you want and I'd be glad to send them to you.
> How fast is the Royal Mail??


Thanks Dave, that's really kind of you. I'll definitely be wanting some of the silhouettes. The Royal Mails pretty reliable


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jealous!! My store still has nada!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Gosh I hope I can find one that carries the pictures-door knockers.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

xerxes5555 said:


> Im glad to see halloween goodies out already!!! It makes me sick to see xmas stuff out early but halloween makes me grin from ear to ear...


I totally agree!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

xerxes5555 said:


> Im glad to see halloween goodies out already!!! It makes me sick to see xmas stuff out early but halloween makes me grin from ear to ear.


Same here! If I could have my way, Halloween stuff would be out everywhere now, the earlier the better, Christmas stuff would wait until...oh...I'll be generous & say the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got back from my DT and they finally have two end caps. Same stuff as posted. It looked like they had about 5 diffrent spooky pictures.


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

We have a larger Dollar tree here and I am going to go check it out first thing in the morning and see what I can find...


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

*My Dollar Tree has Halloween *


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I love those gilttered skulls, I hope they have them at my dollar tree tomorrow- they would go perfect with my party theme decor! Thanks for sharing

Jalesa


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did they have those smaller tomb stones?


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Ooooh!! Those pics have me in the Halloween spirit big time! Thanks! I see a lot of things I hope my store has. lol


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Went to one Dollar Tree a few weeks ago and they had the hands, feet, blood clings, fingers, snowglobes, and mini busts. I haven't been back since, but I imagine they have more out!

Went to a different Dollar Tree today and saw some unopened boxes, so I looked to see what was inside and then asked if I could open them!:









Got two of these guys:









One each of these. I love that they have a vintage Halloween look 









And one each of the lenticular portraits. They had four different photos, each in two different "frames" (gold and silver):









Now I'm just waiting on those darn silhouettes! I might get a door knocker or two, if I like them when I see them.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I wish one of you guys would resell these on Ebay to us poor unfortunates in the U.K



*Tell me what you want and I'll do your shopping and send a box! (I can check on shipping costs to you from OHio based upon weight and box size. Just let me know how much you want to spend in US $$! )
*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Don't pay those inflated E-bay prices!
> Just PM me a list of the things you want and I'd be glad to send them to you.
> How fast is the Royal Mail??


*Oooh - Looks like DaveintheGrave has you covered! Darn - I always love to shop with someone else's money! LOL *


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Great pictures, Wicked Vampyre!! They have tons of stuff out in that store! I like the scene setter sticker item with the escaping zombie. It looks like they even have a witch crashing! Awesome.. 

So far, it looks like just the endcap with severed body parts at my store...will be checking again tomorrow!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got some stuff from the dollar tree. I'm excited because they didn't have any of this last year. I know a lot of you have already got a bunch of this but I'm excited so I had to post. Here's a pic of my haul today. I just noticed that one of the frames is different so I might have to just return the other three since I like silver better. Guess I was too excited to look at the frames in the store.lol.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

@vincemacpaul

Thanks for posting a pic =) I love the collection!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I already posted this in the other thread but might as well post here as well. This is what I got from the dollar tree today. I noticed that one of the picture frames was different so I might have to make another trip back.(what a shame) Here's a pic.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

@obssessedjack

Awesome! thanks for posting. Love it


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

obsessedjack, cut the pictures out of those frames and replace them with some frames from the dollar store or thrift store. I did that last year with the pic of the two girls and was amazed at the result.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent stuff guys! So exciting too!!!!!

If you guys are going to use the knockers for any project, please, please post pics of how you end up incorporating them into other props! I want to see! 

I got all my portraits in silver... I think they frames will stand out a little bit more in the dim lighting on the big night.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> joossa - thanks for posting pics! Do the lights come in assorted colors? I thought that was what the DT website stated - or maybe they just meant the body of the fixture.
> 
> In any case, I'll have to keep an eye out for them this year!



No the lights are all the same... clear to somewhat blueish under certain conditions. The body of the fixture is what comes in different colors.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> obsessedjack, cut the pictures out of those frames and replace them with some frames from the dollar store or thrift store. I did that last year with the pic of the two girls and was amazed at the result.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I was thinking about maybe taking the loops out of the knockers and putting them on a tombstone somehow. I really need more tombstones. I literally have like 4 mini ones from the dollar store.lol Sad but true. Putting those pictures on some would be pretty cool as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

obsessed, i love those two doorknockers. and those lenticulars aren't shabby either


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Oooh - Looks like DaveintheGrave has you covered! Darn - I always love to shop with someone else's money! LOL *


Me too, usually the hubbies 

Susie thanks for offering to ship stuff to the U.K....You and Dave are both very kind  ..Likewise if you ever want anything from over here halloween related or not let me know.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I went last night and grabbed a skull door knocker and a vampire one. I got into the store and only saw school supplies at first and almost gave up but decided to walk down the aisle. On the back side of the aisles across from the back wall is where I found our stuff (probably have it there just til school supplies are done with in a couple of weeks) So moral of the story....... don't forget to check in places they don't normally have the stuff at. I would have missed out (Tho sadly our store didn't have the mice or raven silhouettes ....... I want some so bad).


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Picked up the raven silhouettes last night. They're made from thin black paper so they'll be a one time use but you get 15 in a pack! For two bucks you can have thirty ravens. But no stuffed ravens or skeletons yet. Creepy cloth and body parts were in.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

here is a quick video of my itmes i got there, nothing great BUT for sure puts me in the halloween mood =-)


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I got some glitter skeletons and hands at our local dollar tree


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

joossa said:


> No the lights are all the same... clear to somewhat blueish under certain conditions. The body of the fixture is what comes in different colors.


Regarding the clip on lights that DT has had for the last few years, Joossa is correct, it's only the body color that is different, not the light or lense color. However, in previous years people have mentioned that they have used colored markers on the lenses to add color I believe. I cut out and use photographic/stage lighting gel material and place that over the lens on mine. The gels come in many colors and provide a beautiful saturation of the color. I use it on other clear spotlights as well. The gels are a great item to have on hand for your haunt lighting.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting that video justTim!I really enjoyed it and put me in the Halloween mood!I'm going to my local Dollar Tree in about a week or so,hopefully they will have some of this stuff.By the way that bust I think is of an evil queen.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Oooh - Looks like DaveintheGrave has you covered! Darn - I always love to shop with someone else's money! LOL *


Hey SuzieBoo, we can BOTH spend H.S.I.T.U.K. 's money! 

Thanks for the offer of stuff from England.
Do they have "Pound Tree" stores over there? JK


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Hey SuzieBoo, we can BOTH spend H.S.I.T.U.K. 's money!
> 
> Thanks for the offer of stuff from England.
> Do they have "Pound Tree" stores over there? JK


lol we have poundland, but your stuffs better

http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-range/special-occasions/halloween/


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Me too, usually the hubbies
> 
> Susie thanks for offering to ship stuff to the U.K....You and Dave are both very kind  ..Likewise if you ever want anything from over here halloween related or not let me know.


*How kind of you to offer! Dave in the Grave and I will take airline tickets to London in order to personally deliver your goods! Ooo - and ones for the spices/spouses too!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*CreeepyCathy and MysterE will LOVE shopping at Pound-Tree *


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm so excited about Halloween, you know, seeing the stuff starting to appear in the stores, it puts me in that excited mood and it's even more fun to share it with people, you know!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I posted this in another thread as well, but I wanted to post here too cuz after all, it's DT goods!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Miss Mandy - I went and picked up all of these same items over the weekend - except for the black cloth cuz they haven't put any out yet. 

Although, my DT had mini tombstones that were black with purple glitter writing so I picked up a couple of those too. I need to take pics!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> lol we have poundland, but your stuffs better
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-range/special-occasions/halloween/


Actually, some of that stuff is pretty cool! I love the bloody hand print plates.
I am sitting here next to my DT haul, I may need to go back and get more of the creepy black fabric. They only had three of the four pictures, I got extra as contest prizes.
Oh and i got a nice set of big plastic knockers ......just what every girl needs


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Complete opposite over here. We don't have those tombstones yet lol. Or those glitter skulls.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet! I gotta make a run over my lunch hour tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've checked three DT and still haven't found the led candle lights.  No crows or skellys yet so I guess I have to keep going back.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I went to Dollar Tree today and much to my surprise, they were unpacking boxes of Halloween stuff, so I waited around (like any normal person would do) until they were done. My "theme" this year is black and white so I was excited to find stuff for that:











I think these are cute:











I want to buy lots more of these: (They had cats, ravens, mice, and these two mixes.. I am doing a lot of silhouette decorations for my black and white stuff..)











Hooray!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gortraits*

I bought the same pictures,but hated the cheap looking frames.So I picked up some frames too and took the pics out and this is the result.I think I will leave them out to see if anyone notices !! :0


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*the claw*

Ha. Took my 3 year old to DT the other day and let him spend a dollar. This is what he chose... 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in my DT today and they had an end cap and a bit around the corner set up with some early Halloween items: severed hands, feet, and fingers; bloody cloth; and the meat trays of organs: heart, liver, brain, etc. It's a start and fun to see. These went pretty quickly last year. I think I have enough for my haunt plus a few extra but will have to check out my inventory while the getting is still good. I should probably mention that the end cap faced one of the side store walls so if you didn't walk the aisles completely you could have missed them completely. This was the same early set up as previous years.
> 
> BTW if you are having a carnival/circus haunt or party and are thinking of carnival games, the packaged organs make a nice light-weight item for a carnival toss game. I bought mine originally for use with my mad scientist lab or or zombie hospital scene, but clearly they have lots of possibilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I was at my local Wal-Green's last Saturday, and I saw candy corn was being sold.  I also was at another store today, and I saw candy apples and corn ears for sale, and I saw a magazine that had a pumpkin on it. 

It is coming!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wilbret said:


> Ha. Took my 3 year old to DT the other day and let him spend a dollar. This is what he chose...



Ha! The C..L..A..W..!!!! Surprised to see my picture posted again! You're son has good taste. Maybe you can make a costume sleeve for it with some grizzly fur covering the majority of the claw mechanism for a mutant costume. Or go more robotic with some of that accordion-like dryer vent material for the sleeve (use the white vinyl kind over the metallic, possibly sharp, aluminum metal variety). ...so what did you find in DT that interested you? I'm hoping if I check back later in the week they will have more Halloween out. No crows yet at my location.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> I've checked three DT and still haven't found the led candle lights.  No crows or skellys yet so I guess I have to keep going back.



Tanna, the LED candles were suppose to be the only thing I was going in there for lol. I couldn't find them either, so I asked an associate. She said there are certain items that they can't order (the LED tea lights being one of them). She said it's just one of those things they either get in, or they don't. Highly disapointed, I went to check out the Halloween stuff. A few minutes later, I hear someone yell "Hey, where's that lady that wanted the candles?!" LMAO ~ She ended up finding some hanging off of a strip. I bought all of them


----------



## Halloween OCD (Jan 17, 2011)

Our DT finally put out their Halloween stuff.Here's what I picked up.
View attachment 17391


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

They FINALLY had more stuff. The black cloth, the fingers, the doorknockers, the gel blood window decals(I bought them even though they weren't exactly what I wanted).

When I go back I'm getting a doorknocker.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, does the doorknocker do anything? Make a noise, light up?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TrickRTreater said:


> Oh, does the doorknocker do anything? Make a noise, light up?


I was checking those out today and they didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I was checking those out today and they didn't seem to do anything.



Meh, at least they look cool and they're only a dollar.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*I think I'd be happier if they didn't do anything else. then I can put them on columns ... or stanchions .... or the entrance to the haunted house ... so many possibilities ... oh, why won't my DT order these earlier like yours ....  

OH! BTW How big are those photos/frames? They look kinda small.*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

killerhaunts said:


> *I think I'd be happier if they didn't do anything else. then I can put them on columns ... or stanchions .... or the entrance to the haunted house ... so many possibilities ... oh, why won't my DT order these earlier like yours ....
> 
> OH! BTW How big are those photos/frames? They look kinda small.*


With the frame it's a little bigger than a 5x7. Which I like because the more expensive ones are all 8x10s. Nice to have variety


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I posted a pic of these in the merchandise findings thread. I dont believe there have been close ups on these guys. Have kind of a vintage look to them. I bought the skeleton looking guy and the witch. Ill try to get a better pic later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pic Shadowbat. I like the wall sitters. I hope my stores get them in. Are they paper mâché?

BTW they've added some new items to the DT online store -- I'm pretty sure the squeaky rats are the same or similar to the ones that the 99cent Store had last year, and that fencing looks very similar too although 99cent Stores' came in silver or gold as I recall. As already mentioned the door knockers are a very close cousin to last year's 99cent Stores. I'm kind of seeing a trend here. Ha ha.

Their 7-1/2 inch plastic skulls might have some possibilities. MUCH better looking than the alien skulls they've had in the past. I really hated the look of those. (BTW Eyegore has a foam skull Group Buy that just started the other day...and already met it's minimum!...in case you are looking for a foam-based skull). The plastic skulls (box of 16) are only available to order online through the UPS shipping (shipping charges apply) option only.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the pic Shadowbat. I like the wall sitters. I hope my stores get them in. Are they paper mâché?
> .


The heads are a ceramic.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I went to the online store but it seemed to be saying you could only buy things in cases. I have, unfortunately, no use for 48 squeaky rats! Which I'm really gutted about, they have some lovely stuff


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing! What am I gonna do with a whole case of that stuff?lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's what group buys are for!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought some of the busts last year & they are heavy & look pretty good. They really need a new paint job, which I haven't done, but still, they're worth it.

I like those skulls, but they still have an alien look about them, though not as bad as the ones they had last year.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

My store had black drows out today


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yay! the endcap stuff is in at mine! Feet, hands, fingers, body parts in packaging, creepy cloth, creepy portraits and spider webs! Won't be long now!!*


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

body parts, bloody cloth, fingers, feet and hands at my DT i hope we get the portraits i really want those


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i got knockers today, i got knockers today, whoo hoooo


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

And a fine pair they are too I bet!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> i got knockers today, i got knockers today, whoo hoooo


ME too! thaey look great, going to use one as a mold.................


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

obcessedwithit said:


> ME too! thaey look great, going to use one as a mold.................


Photos please!

Eric


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> i got knockers today, i got knockers today, whoo hoooo



*Caaareful careful what you announce on the forum!! *


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

How big are the knockers? Are they a decent size? Because I want to get some too, you sick minded people. haha.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

sweetdiggity said:


> How big are the knockers? Are they a decent size? Because I want to get some too, you sick minded people. haha.


Unh huh - Yep - THERE ya go....

Now WHADID I tell you would happen -- and SEE! It took no time at all... 

But to answer your question - the knockers are just the right size. Think of your hand and they are about that size. 

Speaking of knockers:

_Knock knock!
Whose there?
Sweetdiggity.
Sweetdiggity who?
Heven's to Sweetdiggity, did you get a look at those knockers?
The ones from the Dollar Tree - silly..._

OH - THOSE knockers.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

What Knockers!!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm surprised the joke is still running... and still fresh! I laugh every time I come here.

You guys really need to show us what you end up using the knockers for. I'm really interested in how you integrate them into other projects.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought the knockers today as well. I was surprised at how nice and big they are. I am making columns and they will be at the top of them. I got the skeleton ones but i had to buy the vampire ones too because of the cheese factor. I don't know if anyone else saw these , but they have some nice silhouettes they come 15 in a pack. I bought the bats one but they have cats and spiders too.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

So far my DollarTree is flat...no knockers, just some hands and feet and that's it.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Last year DT had some cool 3D cutouts. There were like 12 in a pack and they had a black cat, skeleton, pumpkin and a bunch of other things in them. They were so cool and actually realistic looking. Hope they have more again this year!! 

Anyone get them last year?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got back from a few other store, Dollar Tree being one, & they had the shelf sitters, the hanging skeleton heads (those things looked AWFUL), hands, feet, legs, (all rightys), brains, hearts, little snow globes & a few other fall things like scarecrows of all sorts, little scarecrow figurines, etc. Pretty much what was already pictured in the thread earlier.

I bought:

-Only 3 of the shelf sitters, but I had to go through all of them because some of their feet were on backwards. They're only about 3 inches high but cute & I don't usually do cute but they spoke to me.

-A bunch of scarecrows for the fire dept. fall festival we're having. I bought a brain too, cause you never have too many brains. There were only 2 brains & out of those 2 only one looked decent, but I know I have a couple more in storage.

What was odd was the body parts & hanging skellys were over on an end cap in the kids toy section.

I wouldn't buy the little hanging skellys with capes. The only part that is NOT rolled paper & cheap burlap are the heads & they're badly painted & poorly made in general. The ones I saw weren't even worth a dollar.

I'm sure in the coming month more will be put out.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought some of the silhouette cutouts and also some hanging skeletons. I kinda like the hangers for a dollar, they have a little tube of foam with some wire in it for the arms/shoulders, so are slightly poseable. Kinda nice as a quick gift for someone who needs a spooky little ghost.

Was surprised at the variety of silhouettes. They're small, but they have five or six different themes, cats, bats, rats etc.


----------



## velvetmay (Sep 22, 2009)

obcessedwithit said:


> ME too! thaey look great, going to use one as a mold.................


I didn't even think of that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped by DT before heading home from errands today and not much new. Some of you guys have way more to choose from already. 

I did pick up 5 of the skull door knockers, and 2 of the vampire headed ones. They are a nice heavier plastic and the ring looks like it can easily be removed from the face. I like that it's a half head and will be easy to attach to flat surfaces like grave stones, columns, or whatever. 

Saw the little shelf sitters finally. They are really small. From the pics posted already I pictured them larger for some reason. Cute, but passed on them maybe because of the size. Also passed on the silhouette center pieces. Noticed that they were glittery and hate having glitter all over the house for months afterwards. Vacuuming never seems to get it all. My store also got in the hanging skellies, have some from last year. I kind of think of them as voodoo dolls for some reason. 

Oh and I did notice a few of the lenticular framed photos. Are these different prints from last year?

I think they had all of this on one or two short end caps facing a far wall of the store. Pretty much hidden so far from most shoppers.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm really glad the Halloween Express near me is opening up soon. I'm sick of waiting for the dollar store to get in those cheap plastic glow in the dark hockey masks.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

tomanderson said:


> I bought some of the silhouette cutouts and also some hanging skeletons. I kinda like the hangers for a dollar, they have a little tube of foam with some wire in it for the arms/shoulders, so are slightly poseable. Kinda nice as a quick gift for someone who needs a spooky little ghost.
> 
> Was surprised at the variety of silhouettes. They're small, but they have five or six different themes, cats, bats, rats etc.


If they are the window clings like I got you can do this with them.I took a walmart pitcher that was on clearence for 9.00.It has the seperate canister for either lemons or ice in the middle.I thought of putting glow ice in it .Anyways I put the window decals on it.They only had one sheet.I need to find more.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh and the same one had some reallllly nice spiders.1 big one and 2 medium in a pack.They are the non furry kind.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Okay, I finally bought me lots of skull knockers and 8 of the haunted portraits in silver+gold trim! *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

cinders said:


> So far my DollarTree is flat...no knockers, just some hands and feet and that's it.


*
Knock Knock
Who's there?
Knockers!
Knockers who?
Don't Knock-hers if you haven't seen 'em!

(Hope you see yours soon cinders  )

BOO! 
*


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

*dollar store has some Halloween out this week*

My local dollar store has some Halloween stuff out this week.
I bought some plastic hands and feet for props and a black crow.

They also has some fabric and little stuff. Very small display.
Hopefully more is coming.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

The nearest Dollar Tree is 30 minutes away from where I work. If someone could post a photo of the skull door knocker, I would greatly appreciate it. I just want to be sure the hour round trip is worth it just for these.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

I am so jealous - your Dollar Stores have stuff in them that even our best stores dont have! Halloween shopping in the UK really sucks and those sillhouettes loook fabulous.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

What dollar store? The dollar tree?


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes dollar tree, sorry.
I forgot there are many different dollar stores.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

These are the knockers I got. Hope that's what you're mentioning.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> The nearest Dollar Tree is 30 minutes away from where I work. If someone could post a photo of the skull door knocker, I would greatly appreciate it. I just want to be sure the hour round trip is worth it just for these.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Eric



Wolfbeard, I bought some of the skull door knockers. I didn't take any pictures in the store so don't have any pics to post right now but will snap a photo of my skulls tomorrow and post if you need me to. In looking back on this thread I saw that someone posted a photo showing the skull version on this post thread. Let me know if you need another pic otherwise I'll assume that photo is what you need. They are a pretty solid molded piece. 

BTW I saw that _DOLLAR TREE'S WEBSITE has added the skeleton garland_ for anyone interested in the small skeletons in bulk. I bought a bunch of garland last year and took off the rope and plan on using them in coffin take-home treat boxes for partygoers. I know some people use them for their party invites or table decorations. Their pretty nice skellies in that the are somewhat poseable.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Heres the skull and the vampire door knocker

View attachment 17711

View attachment 17712


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Are the tea lights (3 for $1) with the Halloween stuff or are they in another part of the store?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

obcessedwithit said:


> Heres the skull and the vampire door knocker
> 
> View attachment 17711
> 
> View attachment 17712


Those are perfect! Thank you for taking the time to post those! I will have to go back to the Dollar Tree in a week or two, as they only had some fall foliage garland and flowers out so far.

Eric


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

What's the price on those knockers? Ok, that sounds a little weird, but really. What's the price? My dollar tree only has fingers, snow globes, hands, and feet. I'm sure there will be more later.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> Are the tea lights (3 for $1) with the Halloween stuff or are they in another part of the store?


I've looked for them Buzzard but I haven't found them yet. Miss Mandy said she found hers on an end cap and bought them all (lol).


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Try looking around the candle area for them. My Dollar Tree had then there hanging on a clip strip.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

kallie said:


> What's the price on those knockers? Ok, that sounds a little weird, but really. What's the price? My dollar tree only has fingers, snow globes, hands, and feet. I'm sure there will be more later.



$1.00!!!!! They are really pretty nice for a buck. I was expecting lesser quality, but was happy to see the quality when I got one.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

Going to hobby lobby and the dollar tree today will let everyone know what I see


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm running out the door to DOLLAR TREE!!! YEAH WHOOOOO!!!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My DT still only has two endcaps and a few figurines...still waiting for the entire selection!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I picked up some of the door knockers, lenticular pictures and creepy cloth from my Dollar store. They also had the hands, feet, fingers and meat packaged organs as well as crows and the hanging skeletons. 

Not sure if anyone has checked the dollar store site but they had rats on the site, has anyone seen these in the stores yet ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Herman Secret said:


> Not sure if anyone has checked the dollar store site but they had rats on the site, has anyone seen these in the stores yet ?


The first thing I thought when I read this sentence was "I hope not, I don't think rats would be good for their business!!"



Only on this forum would rats in a store be a GOOD thing!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to hobby lobby today and they have their fall stuff out and going strong on the Christmas. i asked, " when you going to put out the halloween, after Christmas is over?" must have been a manager going by and she asked him. he replied, we don't do halloween, not for the last 10 years. but i know they had some stuff out last year. maybe it was over stock they were still trying to get rid of. any way, i went to dollar tree and they had pretty much everything out but the door knockers. i got a garland skelly, and a squeaking stand up rat. i saw a couple of sales clerks putting out stock, so i asked them if they had gotten in the doorknockers yet. they said they just cleared an endcap for them so they should be coming in soon. when i got to the register, the cashier asked...did you find everything? i said no, i was hoping for the halloween door knockers. she said, it's only july, it's summer, you can't expect halloween yet. stores won't be putting that stuff out for another good month. i thought, chicky, you better look at all your end caps, they are loaded. lol.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

I was at mine yesterday and they didn't have theirs out yet.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> she said, it's only july, it's summer, you can't expect halloween yet. stores won't be putting that stuff out for another good month. i thought, chicky, you better look at all your end caps, they are loaded. lol.


Love it, hallo


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I went back to the DT recently. No new Halloween items. However, I saw they had a restock of those handy LED spot lights. I grabbed a few.

I also went ahead and checked out their respective batteries for the ones I bought last year. It turns out the DT has 8 per packet! Sweet!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

*Dollar Tree!*

stopped in after taking mr.witchymom to the doc this morning just to see....

AND THEY ARE STARTING TO GET H'WEEN STUFF IN! 

not much right now - found some creepy cloth (grabbed a few), little gargoyle type statues (grabbed a few for some unknown project), and the bloody body parts and brains and hearts and stuff (didnt get any but maybe in 2 weeks when we have to go back to dr). 

cant wait to see what they get in the next 2 weeks!  

EEEEEEEP!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

There are some threads going now about dollar tree items.I am liking what they are offering this year.Here is one http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105104-dollar-tree-has-halloween-stuff-out.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> There are some threads going now about dollar tree items.I am liking what they are offering this year.Here is one http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105104-dollar-tree-has-halloween-stuff-out.html


Merged into the existing thread.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Merged into the existing thread.


thanks! I swear i looked but perhaps i was blinded by joy and missed it! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well now... after looking through the thread at all the stuff y'all have found, i will be stopping at the DT in the town over when i go out tomorrow to pick up hubbys meds. 

where are y'all finding those LED spot light things? yes, i know at DT, but near what else? i usually go all over the store and have never noticed them before.... (hoping mine carries them!)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Stopped by my local Dollar Tree today and walked out with 2 bags of Halloween goodies!! Mine now has the both the regular skulls and glitter skulls, skeleton garland, all six different Halloween risen decorations, fencing, 16'' skeletons, and ravens. The had a whole u-boat full of boxes of Halloween stuff to go out! The had 2 boxes of rubber rats sitting on the floor unopened and a box of the signs they had last year. I got 4 of the spider/spider web tombstones, 2 16'' skeletons, 2 packs of Skeleton garland,all six new risen decorations, I got pics of what I got there today, I'll get them up as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok as promised here are the pics of what I got at Dollar Tree today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I went looking for the garland today for a project I'm trying to do. I have some in storage but no idea now where that could be so felt it would be easier to buy another pack at this point. 

My store has increased Halloween from one or two end caps at the far side of the store facing the walls to a full long shelf right in the front of the store facing the window. Plus they had two end caps as well. I did see the Hockey masks that I've seen people posting about. One was white plastic and the other was kind of clear. Is the clear one suppose to be GID plastic? I thought the quality of them was pretty nice for a dollar. I'll probably pick up a few over the weekend. I tried to go in the store with blinders on today!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

witchymom said:


> where are y'all finding those LED spot light things? yes, i know at DT, but near what else? i usually go all over the store and have never noticed them before.... (hoping mine carries them!)


They are in the electronics/tools section. They are near the computer and electric cables along with other types of small book and flash lights.

The batteries are up in the front, adjacent the the middle section of registers.


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I will make sure to stop there tomorrow when I am in the cities!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You can get 50 and 100 packs of those batteries on Amazon for about $4.50 and $7.25, so if you're not in a hurry...

Hmm the 50 pack is down to $1.49, wow!

And now it's back to $4.45. Somethin' funny goin' on there.

Amazon.com: 50 x AG13/LR44/A76 Alkaline button cell battery: Electronics

Amazon.com: 100 of AG13/357A Alkaline Button Cell Watch Battery: Watches


I did not get the exact brands shown in the photos and the 50 pack actually came in individual 10 packs, not one giant tray of batteries. Didn't see any rusted or swollen ones in my order but I wouldn't expect them all to come in perfect condition (depending on how bad the crate leaked on the way from China).


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought some tombstones, birds and cutouts of ravens recently. I was super excited to do some Halloween shopping.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like those tombstones.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, stopped by the dollar tree where i normally find stuff (the one yesterday isnt the one i usually go in) and found lots of goodies!!!!!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to see some DT stores adding more stuff!
I bought that skeleton garland last year and love it! It's cute and easy to decorate with. I hope my DT has it again this year, I want more. Hoping to stop by my local store again on Monday to see if they have some new stuff.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

joossa said:


> They are in the electronics/tools section. They are near the computer and electric cables along with other types of small book and flash lights.
> 
> The batteries are up in the front, adjacent the the middle section of registers.


i looked in that section and didnt see anything like those spot lights, but will definitely be keeping my eye out for them!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I just want to say the door knockers are a perfect size for the columns I'm making.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Clip on LED battery lights*

Just a heads up for people who might be interested in the Dollar Tree clip on lights. These are now listed on Dollar Tree online where they sell their items in bulk. Maybe someone who wants to organize a Group Buy on them will start a thread under the GB area. 

This particular item in a case of 48 will ship either free to a local store for pick up or by case directly to your address for a shipping charge. I know not everyone lives near a Dollar Tree and not everyone wants 48 of them so a Group Buy on them would be useful. They are small, and if you don't care about the cardboard card they come on you should be able to pack a bunch of them in a small box for a small cost to ship. Just a thought for those of you out there. I've been picking up these versatile lights for several years now; add a colored gel to them and you get a nice colored spotlight for cheap.

Here's the webpage they are featured on:

http://www.dollartree.com/teachers-...ht/208c404c307p299515/index.pro?method=search

They come with the 3 batteries that they need to light and DT also sells this size battery as well--8 to a card for $1 (although apparently not online however).


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

i went to my dollar tree a few weeks ago and there wasn't much for halloween at the time, but after seeing what everyone else has gotten already i'm definitely going back tomorrow to check it out! eek! i'm so excited


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I stopped in today and picked up a couple more of those LED clip lights. I also bought afew gift bags for the prizes for our Halloween party. They havent stocked anything new yet. I was talking with the one sales girl and she told me they are waiting until the end of the month. Once school has started.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I am a *big fan* of those battery-powered LED lights...they are very useful for quick setup situations, if you have to drive your display in somewhere, set it up, and get it working. You're not dependent on power lines. And they're generally small and well suited to subtle effects.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Local dollar tree FINALLY put out one teeny tiny shelf of goodies. They had those vintage looking little ghost and witch statues with the dangly feet, the door knockers, organs and feet and hands. And some creepy cloth... that's all for now.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I couldn't help it.... I went back today and got more LED lights. I found them in silver too!!!

They also moved all the stuff they had at 2 end sections into one stand up by the entrance of the door. They also added fencing that had skills. However, these were extremely poorly painted. The ones at the 99Cent Only stores last year were almost exactly the same, but with a much better paint job. The DT also had those small hanging skull and fabric figures. However, they too looked really cheap and poorly made. Again, the 99Cent Only Store had some similar ones, but they were much, much better quality and larger. 
DT also had put up large velvet spiders, skeleton garlands, and cool cartoonish skulls.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Our dollar stores are finally beginning to stock some fall and some minimal Halloween. Probably more after back-to-school is over.

Check out this thread for more dollar store discussion: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...e-has-halloween-stuff-out-32.html#post1124018


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchymom and joosa, nice scores. i keep going back to dollar tree, and the keep having a little more, but darn it, i want those door knockers.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> witchymom and joosa, nice scores. i keep going back to dollar tree, and the keep having a little more, but darn it, i want those door knockers.


i have lots of knockers (think i got 5 or 6 total?) but i really want those spotlights! LOL 

wont be able to hit up another dt for 2 weeks, when hubby has his next dr appt, and itll be the one i dont go to often, but now that i know its there, ill probably make an effort to stop by it when were in that town. they had the organs and severed limbs but i didnt get any, as i dont use them much


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm doing a lab scene this year, so i got the limbs and organs. i keep forgetting to see if they have any of those spotlights. next time i go in to check out the door knockers, i need to remember the lights


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Our local DT finally had the Hockey masks. Here's a pic of them. Two colors--white and a somewhat clear plastic that I wondered if it was GID. The plastic is bendable so conforms to the head when the mask is strapped on.










BTW that Tie-A-Frankenstein Tree Decoration pictured is my favorite of the tree decorations like the crashing witch.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent! Good to hear yours now has more stuff!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> O
> 
> BTW that Tie-A-Frankenstein Tree Decoration pictured is my favorite of the tree decorations like the crashing witch.


I love that Frankie! I've used him several times in the last 2 years in many set-ups.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

joossa said:


> I love that Frankie! I've used him several times in the last 2 years in many set-ups.


ive always wanted to get one but i dont rake leaves (LOL) so never have... maybe ill start collecting newspaper......


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

damn. Those hockey masks are disappointing. Not what I was looking for. Oh well. I'll just wait for the Halloween stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

witchymom said:


> ive always wanted to get one but i dont rake leaves (LOL) so never have... maybe ill start collecting newspaper......


The Frankenstein tie decoration isn't a leaf bag if that's what you were thinking. You affix it around a tree trunk or porch, pergola, or sonotube column for example. I suppose you could always use it horizontally too using a table and stuffing the underside of Frankie with whatever to give more of a three D body shape so he looks like he's laying roped to a operating table for example.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, that picture makes me jealous. lol 
My store had a few new things today but nothing too exciting. They had some cute spider, pumpkin and other goblets so I got 2 pumpkin ones. They also had fake broken glass, Halloween straws and coloring books. And ONE witch mask. ONE! lol 

I noticed something though - a week ago they had a huge display of fall tableware, cups, etc but now it's all gone. Every last thing. I wonder if they sold out already or what! Crazy.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if DT have Halloween cards yet?I was there 2 weeks ago and my DT didn't have any.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonbaby, not sure about the cards. didn't really look though. gos, i have a tree frankie, i don't like mine. the wind whips it so bad, most the time it's all bunched up. this year i'm doing a lab scene in my basement, i liked your idea of using him on a lab bench, i think i will keep that in mind. see how it works out. as for the masks, i think they will show up because of their whiteness if they are under a black light. i've use hockey masks in my haunt a couple of years. they go over good. still waiting for the door knockers here


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

finally found the little LED spotlights at the dollar tree in my grandparents town (went there for lunch today). got several. that particular DT didnt have much halloween stuff - one wimpy end cap was all....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Our DOLLAR TREE had a few more things out finally. I don't know if anyone posted a pic of the rats they have (they are squeaky toys BTW), but they come in two poses--a crawling one and a sitting up on hind legs one. I like that they are a plastic or rubber so will hold up in bad weather.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

So they are going to put up my beloved rip'em apart and stick'em back together in unthinkable ways skeletons. Dollar Tree visit tomorrow, for sure.


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have dollar stores in Vancouver called Dollar Giant and I went in yesterday and they were putting out even more summer crap  The Halloween stuff wont be out until mid-late September


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Our DOLLAR TREE had a few more things out finally. I don't know if anyone posted a pic of the rats they have (they are squeaky toys BTW), but they come in two poses--a crawling one and a sitting up on hind legs one. I like that they are a plastic or rubber so will hold up in bad weather.


none of mine have that much yet. the first one i visited (2 weeks ago friday) had a few shelves... the second one had an endcap... the one today had zilch. 

will be going in aforementioned first one on friday to see if they've pulled anything else out (fingers crossed)


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ours has out about the same stuff as Ghost of Spookie posted. Also had the rack of body parts, organs on foam trays, and fingers.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

I went crazy today i got
6 Meat market brains
5ct fingers
dead zone sign
beware zombies sign
crow
3 feet
faux glass
everything scatered among graveyard


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

moonbaby345 said:


> Does anyone know if DT have Halloween cards yet?I was there 2 weeks ago and my DT didn't have any.


Mine has cards out, but they were all repeats of the past couple years. Still, at $.50 a pop, you really can't beat the price!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine has the Halloween stuff spread out _all over the store_ in random locations. I didn't know they were open until 10pm so I rushed to get out by 9 when I snuck in at 8:50 and took a quick look around. I grabbed a bunch of crows since they only had 2 boxes of them (and a lot of them were almost featherless) but everything else they had tons of, so I'll go back later on. On the way out they had a shelf with the tabletop ceramic tombstones and I picked up the one I liked the most. I was actually impressed with the detail on them. I just wish the dollar skulls were better. I know you can't expect much for a dollar but these just look _too_ cheesy. I'm also trying to come up with a way to make a better handle for the door knockers. The faces themselves look great and then the ring looks cheap and fake.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

bellelostdrake said:


> Mine has cards out, but they were all repeats of the past couple years. Still, at $.50 a pop, you really can't beat the price!


Well,that's not good.I've been sending out halloween cards from there the past 2 years.I don't want people getting cards that I've already sent them.Still I will go look anyway.Maybe they will eventually bring some new ones or ones I haven't seen before.DT is the only place I can afford cards to send out.If they don't bring some new ones, looks like i won't be sending cards out this year.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

They had some really cute and funny cards last year and I only gave a few out so I'll see what they have this time around. Hopefully my store has more out next time I go.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

DT online now has doormats and 3 different ice cube trays!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

moonbaby345 said:


> DT online now has doormats and 3 different ice cube trays!


oooooh! off to take a look!


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am impressed with the rats. Nice and heavy, thick plastic, and the one that sits up on hind legs actually stands up. I bought 4 and may get more. Also, the creepy cloth for a dollar is the same as at Michaels for $3 or $4.


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

just checked out dollar tree today, bought a few things for my spook trail, they said within the next 2 weeks they would be covered up with halloween decor.....can't hardly wait!!!!!!! I bought the rats too, didn't see any creepy cloth though. Saw the little statues, they were actually kinda heavy. Didn't get any of them, I don't think have a place for them.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

karasel said:


> Saw the little statues, they were actually kinda heavy. Didn't get any of them, I don't think have a place for them.


i have some from last year and have picked up some this year... think what i dont keep I'll use as prizes for games and stuff at kiddos halloween party....


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

moonbaby345 said:


> DT online now has doormats and 3 different ice cube trays!


ooh, I'm so jealous right now. haha. That's great! 
My store needs to get stocking!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooh I will be getting the bone shaped ice tray if they have it in store! 

I wanna use them more as molds for mache or clay than for ice. They do make good ice cubes though & they're easy to unmold.

When I was there I picked up a couple more of these to float on our pond. In my Dollar Tree they were over with the kids toys & not with the Halloween stuff. I bought darker colored ones that looked more alligator/croc like than these 2.


----------



## Bain (Sep 10, 2010)

I got the skeleton door knocker. Super excited - it is going to look great on my big heavy front door. Will fit in with my party theme "Grim Reaper Ball at the Dead and Breakfast Inn"


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

*Dollar Tree Head stones*

I customized mine with a green 3D glitter pen ! I also used a black magic marker to bring out some of the details.After my graveyard is set up I plan on gluing the black crows onto the top !!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!! one of my friends found a bunch of the LED spotlights for me at the dollar tree!!!!!!!!!! she got me 10 - ALL of the grey ones they had and said there were a bunch more, but with what ialready bought i think I'll have more than enough! 

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

My Dollar Tree not only had unopened Halloween boxes all over the floor, they had the decorations hidden in every nook and cranny. I grabbed the bat silhouettes to use as a template for some foam cut-outs, one of each of the shelf sitters, and as many skeletons as I could fit in a hand cart. I'll have to go back for rats, ravens, and interior decorations.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For those that bought the silhouettes, you might want to scan into your computer for future use. Just an idea.


----------

